

Web Development to iPhone development - keldog

Hello all...<p>I've been developing web applications for a little under a decade.  After reading some articles regarding mobile application development and the huge future that it has, I'm really interested in switching over to mobile application development completely.<p>My question is how others have switched over and what advice they'd give me (and others) that want to do the same?  What have they gained (or loss)?  Have they gained more freedom and income as a result?  I'd love to hear what others have gone through.
======
RickG
I'm 41 and recently laid off so I had to go back to development after climbing
the corporate ladder. I looked at PhoneGap, Rhomobile, Meego, Adobe Air and
Titanium Appcelerator.

To go native, my choice was Titanium Appcelerator and for Palm / Symbian you
would use PhoneGap.

It's obvious if you want mobile browsers to use your app then that's just
jQuery, HTML & CSS.

------
mindball
<http://www.appcelerator.com> can make the process easier.

